# land for 2017-18 season



## coxd (Dec 17, 2016)

looking for land to lease for myself and sons in following countys  Wilkinson,Washington,Twiggs,Bibb,Crawford,Morgan,
Lamar,Spalding,Butts,Newton,Morgan,
Greene,Hancock,Baldwin,Putnam,Jasper 100 ac or smaller small budget any help would be  or clubs in those county that are not qdm thanks in advance


----------



## coxd (Jan 3, 2017)

still looking


----------

